# Symantec Endpoint Protection 11.0 Beta released



## SpySentinel

Symantec has released a new beta for Symantec Endpoint Protection 11.0

*Link*


The new software is a major advance for Symantec, which has been working for more than a year to integrate firewall, zero-day protection, and network access control features into its anti-virus product.

Endpoint Protection includes code from two recent Symantec acquisitions. It will include firewall capabilities based on the Sygate Enterprise Protection software Symantec acquired in 2005. Another new feature will be SONAR (Symantec Online Network for Advanced Response), based on code that Symantec acquired as part of its 2005 purchase of Whole Security.


*Read More*

Some more features include:


antivirus and antispyware
firewall and vpn
proactive defense against zero-day attacks and unknown threats
Network Protection
and MORE


----------



## Glaswegian

I see you're a beta tester SpySentinel - what's your opinion of this so far?


----------



## Kalim

I prefer Sophos Endpoint instead, but haven't tried the above to offer any insights or judgments.

I plan on testing it soon though.


----------



## SpySentinel

> Glaswegian:
> I see you're a beta tester SpySentinel - what's your opinion of this so far?


Not bad, actually, I like the idea of zero-day protection from Symantec, finally. I just installed it so I have not really got a chance to test it yet. But I will keep you posted and up-to-date.

I do know from the Symantec Forums that there are a few bugs:

1) Vista Compatable, but SEP has to reboot or you get an error
2) Memory Leak in RTvscan
3) SyKnAppS Load Error
4) Symantec AntiVirus Scheduled Scan Errors
5) Some Text is distorted
6) When running a VPN on Windows Vista, the "Block UPnP" firewall rule
should be disabled to allow network access.
7) When running Vista and IE 7, online help does not
display properly.
8) A Dr Watson Fatal Error that appears during
installation on the Windows 2000 platform.


Also, is there an opening at TSF for a Security Advisor? or an assistant?


----------



## Kalim

SpySentinel said:


> Also, is there an opening at TSF for a Security Advisor? or an assistant?


I suspect you would need to go through this SpySentinel: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...please-read-before-applying-join-academy.html


----------



## dthede

So far, I can't say much good about Symantec Endpoint Protection v 11. A MSCNE installed it for us on our small network, and it was a stinking disaster resulting in DNS failure for several days and thus no usable network. It was not clear at all what went wrong. On gross reasoning ("hey, that's the last thing that was changed..."), we had him uninstall it and it took 5 hours or so to track down what went wrong, why it was so difficult to remove (regedits to remove traces of it took a while), and what & how it restored to the PDC and network upon its uninstallation.

It's a real problem that I am now still contending with from the point of view of re-installing it. Does anyone have extensive experience with Symantec's Endpoint Protection v.11 Enterprise?


----------



## scmitch33

We installed it on our small network and luckily only pushed it to a few test clients. It hates Windows 2000...slows the pc to a crawl. There is a lovely bug in it that makes it check for an update every MINUTE if it doesn't have the newest definitions. After fighting with it for a couple weeks, we uninstalled everything and called tech support only to find out this is problem they knew about and had just forgotten to tell us and send the new fixed version! Currently on hold with tech support again trying to get the correct version to work! Not a big fan of Symantec Endpoint Protection right now.


----------

